# Trinkblase Camelbak - wie herum einsetzen?



## carthum (26. Oktober 2005)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, mich hier lächerlich zu machen: Wie herum kommt die Trinkblase in den Rucksack? Schlauchausgang nach unten ist mir klar, aber kommt die Einfüllöffnung Richtung Rücken oder nicht? Oder egal?

Bei meinem ersteigerten Camelbak ist leider keine Anleitung dabei...


----------



## pEju (26. Oktober 2005)

- hast recht mit deiner ersten vermutung.
aber egal, wie würdest du sie den rein machen,
erst denken dann....posten.
weiß ja nicht was du für einen camelbak du hast,
aber eigentlich gibt's doch nur eine möglichkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pongi (26. Oktober 2005)

tröste dich. bei meinem war auch keine wirkliche anleitung dabei (MULE)
hab es immer mit dem schlauch zum rücken.
ist aber eh so dick das polster das es (in meinen augen) eh egal ist wie rum das nun drinne ist.
matthias


----------



## skyphab (26. Oktober 2005)

Solange es funktioniert, dürfte es wohl ziemlich egal sein, wie rum du das Ding in den Rucksack packst.
Ich selbst mache die Öffnung nach vorne, also weg vom Rücken. Warum? So halt


----------



## carthum (27. Oktober 2005)

Ich habe auch den MULE und dachte halt, dass da sowas wie eine Anleitung dabei ist, zumindest im Auslieferungszustand... Ich sehe auch keine Anhaltspunkte, wie herum mit der Öffnung - also egal


----------



## Hegi (27. Oktober 2005)

ich trage die öffnung und somit auch den schlau weg vom rücken...
mich stört er trotz polsterung am rücken 
so liegt er besser an...


----------



## homerjay (27. Oktober 2005)

Hegi schrieb:
			
		

> ich trage die öffnung und somit auch den schlau weg vom rücken...
> mich stört er trotz polsterung am rücken
> so liegt er besser an...



genauso mach ich es auch
grüße


----------



## akeem (27. Oktober 2005)

Ich glaub jetzt weiss ich warum das mit dem Camelbak nicht funktioniert hat. Ich hatte immer den Schlauchanschluss oben. Ihr meint also wirklich, dass wenn ich das Ding nach unten mache, dass es dann funktioniert ?


----------



## Renato (27. Oktober 2005)

Es geht auch andersrum .

Wenn du kräftig genug saugst ist es egal ob der Schlauch oben oder unten ist . Du bekommst dann aber ein Blockflötengesicht .


----------



## carmin (28. Oktober 2005)

NorcoFox schrieb:
			
		

> aber eigentlich gibt's doch nur eine möglichkeit.


Scheinbar nicht. Zumindest bei der Frage Schlauch vorne oder hinten scheints ja ziemlich ausgeglichen. Wir können natürlich eine Umfrage starten.

Aber nett, dass man selbst in so kleinen Details wie der Anordnung von Dingen im Rucksack noch Charakter und Individualität ausdrücken kann.


----------



## dubbel (28. Oktober 2005)

bei der frage, ob wassser nach oben oder nach unten fliesst, herrscht wohl auch unklarheit. 
kriegt man sowas auch durch ne umfrage raus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (28. Oktober 2005)

Das wird davon abhängen, ob man Up- oder Downhiller ist.


----------



## saturno (28. Oktober 2005)

carthum schrieb:
			
		

> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, mich hier lächerlich zu machen: Wie herum kommt die Trinkblase in den Rucksack? Schlauchausgang nach unten ist mir klar, aber kommt die Einfüllöffnung Richtung Rücken oder nicht? Oder egal?
> 
> Bei meinem ersteigerten Camelbak ist leider keine Anleitung dabei...




bei den camelbaks sind nie anleitungen dabei und der trinkblase ist das sowas von egal ob die öffnung nach vorne oder hinten schaut, es ist eh dunkelm im rucksack.


----------



## pongi (28. Oktober 2005)

ob wasser hoch oder runterfliesst hängt ja auch ab wo du bist.
bei uns fliesst es runter wenn du aber in australien bist muss es ja dann nach oben fliessen. fliesst ja immer in die selbe richtung.
ist ja klar,oder?


----------



## Tifftoff (1. November 2005)

Gegen Euch sieht jede Komedy im Blödglotz sehr schlecht aus, weiter so !!!!!!!!


----------



## Rennente66 (12. März 2021)

Mega, Danke für die kurzweilige Unterhaltung 
Jetzt meine Frage: ich meinen seit einiger Zeit nich genutzt und ich erinnere mihc dunkel, dass es einen "Trick" gab, damit es nicht "schwappt", kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## gamble (12. März 2021)

Keine Kohlensäure und die Luft rausdrücken bevor du sie verschließt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

